
Such container - zytek
http://doger.io/
======
mkj
Interesting stuff on his main blog too.
[http://www.pocketnix.org](http://www.pocketnix.org)

Also "As may be apparent by the theme of this site and its currently broken
CSS for articles , I am an avid console user, most of my machines don't have
X11 installed" might explain the site presentation.

------
bboreham
Kind of odd that "What is a container?" comes near the bottom of the page. But
100 bonus points for never mentioning Docker.

------
hackeraccount
D+ for the presentation but the content gets an A.

It really is a nice overview of the options without being overly prescriptive
about what option to pick.

~~~
reitanqild
Disagree. Reminds me of the old, cute (and still useful) internet (geocities,
web rings etc).

~~~
wingerlang
Doge is just a currently popular meme thing though. Although I stay away from
stuff like this, I am pretty sure it is already 'over'.

------
jbb555
I like this, I thought containers were just some stupid fad of the day. But
this explains what they are and makes me thinks ahhhh! Of couse they will
still be overused and so on :)

------
davexunit
Feels nice being on a computer that doesn't have Comic Sans. I just see the
default sans-serif font for my system. Fonts aside, this is a nice resource. A
number of good articles that I read to understand how containers work are
collected here. I'll have to ask the author to include GNU Guix in the
implementations list once our next release is out the door.

------
dijit
Guys, you know you can change the font right?

in chrome, right click on page->inspect element-> uncheck font-family.

this is pretty good, I've always thought that docker is solving an education
problem but fixing the education part is a better thing that 'just use docker'
since not understanding a system can be very problematic in future.

------
rmoriz
[https://twitter.com/rmoriz/status/481005981317734400](https://twitter.com/rmoriz/status/481005981317734400)

------
peterwwillis
Can there please be a 100% doge version of this page :( I was really hoping
for an ironic doge treatment of typical startupy tools and their unnecessary
websites

------
dvdcxn
Doge jokes? Is it 2013 again?

------
creamyhorror
I hate to admit that I mindlessly upvote doge-related submissions and
comments. Very shaem

~~~
yoodenvranx
I would have almost upvoted this submission, but as it is often the case, the
title on HN is complete meaningless garbage.

A much better title would be "Such container - an attempt to document the ins
and outs of containers on Linux.". This way I would instantly know what the
article is about... I wish there would be some way to add a tldr to the title.

This is really the one thing I hate about HN nowadays. Usually at least a
third of the submissiond have completely meaningless titled. For example
currently there are "Jitterdämmerung" and "A letter from Transnistria" on the
front page. How am I supposed to know what those are about without clicking on
them?

(Sorry for the rant...)

~~~
r0naa
Perhaps the mods have been asleep lately? Glad that I am not the only who has
noticed how clickbait-ish, or nondescript, some titles are.

------
afandian
This is a subject I really want to know about. But the presentation of this
this page is (no better word for it) obnoxious. I wonder why the author did
it. Annoyingly the 'reader' feature of Safari doesn't work on this page.

~~~
ohitsdom
I'm embarrassed to admit it, but I really can't see past Comic Sans to read
the actual content.

~~~
wfn
Some websites seem to use Comic Sans _in particular_ so that folks just
looking for form would go away:
[http://www.libressl.org/](http://www.libressl.org/) (OpenBSD's OpenSSL fork)
;)

 _edit_ oh no, it seems LibreSSL changed the font! :( But I quite remember it
being different (or perhaps it was another website related to the OpenBSD
foundation)

~~~
icebraining
They use it in their papers: [http://www.openbsd.org/papers/libtls-
fsec-2015/mgp00001.html](http://www.openbsd.org/papers/libtls-
fsec-2015/mgp00001.html)

------
benihana
This would have been so much more enjoyable if the text hadn't been comic sans
and some stupid meme that my grandmother still says to me wasn't shoehorned
in.

~~~
lucaspottersky
oh man, just open up your console and change the body{ font-family: ... } CSS
:P

